# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 22)



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2020)

*How many unfinished projects do you have in your shop right now?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What is the appropriate color for a lighter?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2020)

3, all turnings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 31, 2020)

If you count all the ideas in my heads - then it's hundreds.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (May 31, 2020)

More than I want to count/know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2020)

Geez......

There is a stack of cutting boards that needs a final sanding and finish. There are 27 of them. I've got 4 ornaments that are partially turned. I'm sure there is other stuff out there I can't think of now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 31, 2020)

All my projects in shop are unfinished... ship them out as I finish them

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Herb G. (May 31, 2020)

Hundreds. Mostly pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 31, 2020)

I’ve got so many that I can’t ,won’t count them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 31, 2020)

I never finish anything til I start on something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 1, 2020)

None right now. I tend to start them and finish them in one setting. I don't really consider a rough turned bowl a started project, it's like cutting blanks, more prep than an actual start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 1, 2020)

Two pens ready to assemble, ornamental birdhouse still waiting on paint, platter and bowl more finish and lighthouse still in progress since July. Oh and offset snowman needing paint I don’t have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armaros (Jun 2, 2020)

Somewhere between five and eight depending on whether you count a set of four knives as one project or four

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 3, 2020)

I have about 100 sets of knife scales that all need final finishing before I can move them on. Every time I go to the garage to start on them I come up with another idea for casting new ones thus adding to the unfinished stack daily....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 3, 2020)

Easier question to answer. 
How many finished projects

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 3, 2020)

Been turning a lot of green wood, mostly walnut, so I've got paper bags stuck in every nook and cranny in the garage that I can find. And the problem is I like making shavings more than I like sanding!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## David Peterson (Jun 6, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> *How many unfinished projects do you have in your shop right now?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure but I have a bunch of pen blanks with the tubes glued in and a few bowls and other things started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 6, 2020)

A lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------

